
Ask HN: Developers using Wordpress etc.. for personal site - rustywicket
For whatever reason I always assumed as a developer I should always build my personal website without relying on anything like Wordpress.<p>(This was my mindset when I was first looking to make a site say back in 2008-ish)<p>Is this a normal opinion - As looking around today with services like Squarespace, Webflow it seems it&#x27;s much more accepted to just use rather than build...
======
detaro
Many devs build their own because they find it interesting or because they
want to tune details just how they want it, but if your goal is just to
publish content (which normally is the primary reason to have a website) and
an existing tool works for you, it makes no sense to build something DIY just
because you can.

------
user5994461
Wordpress.com:

\- free

\- just works

\- handle all the traffic it gets without any issues (a HN first page can send
10k viewers in a few hours)

\- good stats, decent analytics

\- all common wordpress plugins preconfigured

\- good themes ready in one click

\- good indexing in google

\- good reputation (who doesn't trust whatever.wordpress.com?).

#####

Shit you make yourself:

\- Start paying $5/month to digital ocean and $15/year for the domain. Get
none of the above. :D

#Just my experience

------
Cozumel
Yeah, if you're a front end developer then you really need to use your own.
How will clients have any kind of confidence in you or your abilities if they
don't see you 'dogfooding' (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eating_your_own_dog_food](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eating_your_own_dog_food)
)

There's a million and one 'developers' out there, what sets you apart? Any
school kid can put up a wordpress site (and they do!) you need to show people
you're capable!

~~~
user5994461
Any people can open a blog.

NOT any people can fill it with good content ;)

------
orionblastar
I use Wordpress because I don't want to reinvent the wheel and I want to use
plugins for it.

Sure I could write my own blog if I wanted to, but it would not be as good as
Wordpress. Wordpress was forked from a B2 project that got abandoned.

I want to write my own forum software someday that finds a better way to
reward good behavior with Bitcoins and punish bad behavior with hiding
comments and posts. The users decide using credits to vote up or down, and if
they earn enough credits they can sell them to other users for Bitcoins, etc.
But it is just a theory and dream so far.

------
shams93
It depends upon what kind of code you develop. If you do any front end work
you really do need to code it from scratch. If you do back end or native
client development you don't need to showcase your javascript and css3 skills
so you could get away with anything you like that works for you. But if you
touch front end web development or want to be involved it really sets you back
to not have some kind of examples of your work that are your own original
work.

